# finally!



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

finally got the brute back after a month and ahalf! new rims with 31'ss!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice and did u steal my truck i got almost the same thing.


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

haha really 02?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks awesome! :rockn:
I love the Trooper wheels....used to have a SRA set of them with 29.5s before I got my 31s....kinda wish I had em back lol.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

That looks nice i want a pair of 31 laws so bad.


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

looks goood man! :bigok:


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Looks good. You will love the 31s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Looks just like mine! I love my 31's!


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Team Green looks awesome. Nice choice in wheels. and welcome to the club! Bigger is always better, right?


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

yes bigger is definitely better!!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

2010Bruterider said:


> Team Green looks awesome. Nice choice in wheels. and welcome to the club! Bigger is always better, right?





mudthug1010 said:


> yes bigger is definitely better!!


 
I've been "BIGGER".....looks better, but I wouldn't always say that it is lol. You guys are still runnin 2" lifts though so you don't have the issues that I ran into with my old 6". Bigger costs more and does draw more attention though :bigok:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice


----------

